# The snail shop



## John Starkey (20 Jan 2009)

Hi All,after recieving an e-mail from Louisa owner of the snail shop she has decided to reopen and try to run things on a tighter budget,so come everyone try and give her some support in these troubled times,regards john


----------



## Dan Crawford (20 Jan 2009)

Through a bizarre turn of events i ended up with a bee shrimp form The Snail Shop and he/she is stunning!


----------



## Garuf (20 Jan 2009)

What are their shrimp prices like? Reasonable? And do they have anything unusual/different?


----------



## John Starkey (20 Jan 2009)

Hi all, Louisa has a nice website with a nice selection of shrimps and snails,i am sure she would love some enquiries from you guys,regards john


----------



## John Starkey (20 Jan 2009)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Through a bizarre turn of events i ended up with a bee shrimp form The Snail Shop and he/she is stunning!



Hi Dan,i remember that well   ,believe it or not i have over 50 shrimp in my setup which include some bee shrimp the problem is i dont see many because it is such a jungle   ,regards john


----------



## Superman (20 Jan 2009)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> she is stunning!


On about Louisa/the shrimp/both/no comment!    8)


----------



## Egmel (20 Jan 2009)

Excellent, I was just wondering about some other colours of apple snails too   the ones that I got from her last time are lovely


----------



## TDI-line (20 Jan 2009)

I just used them after they closed down, received some lovely red and pink baby apple snails and assassin snails, for another tank. 

Always excellent service.

And i could do with some more Crystal black shrimps.


----------



## Paddy (20 Jan 2009)

Apologies but can someone provide me with a link to the website?


----------



## Thomas McMillan (20 Jan 2009)

www.snailshop.co.uk


----------



## Themuleous (23 Jan 2009)

Cool, good to know.

Sam


----------



## Ross (19 Mar 2009)

The Nerites I got are very healthy very pleased with them


----------



## Steve Smith (19 Mar 2009)

I remember asking very nicely for that shrimp from Louisa   She was very kind   8)


----------

